# The red vest



## turnerjb (Mar 3, 2022)

Hello! I’ve been working at Target for about 5 months now and I’ve been dying for a red vest! Our HR says they’re on back order so it will probably be a while until they get them in. I’m willing to buy one off of somebody if anybody has one they’re willing to give up! Thank You!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 3, 2022)

We are sick of your pranks, they are not even funny anymore. And fyi we are not “associates” we are team members.

ps . Stay out of the backroom


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 3, 2022)

I just aquired mine from hr's desk


----------



## turnerjb (Mar 3, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> We are sick of your pranks, they are not even funny anymore. And fyi we are not “associates” we are team members.
> 
> ps . Stay out of the backroom


i’m so confused i just asked a simple question 😅


----------



## turnerjb (Mar 3, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> I just aquired mine from hr's desk


i wish, our HR said it’ll be months before we get ours 🥲 if you have any extra and it’s allowed i would happily pay for shipping and extra to get one!


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 3, 2022)

turnerjb said:


> i wish, our HR said it’ll be months before we get ours 🥲 if you have any extra and it’s allowed i would happily pay for shipping and extra to get one!


Nope, i don't have any extras,  try checking filing cabinets  that's where i found mine.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 3, 2022)

turnerjb said:


> i’m so confused i just asked a simple question 😅


Just wear a red shirt if you must prank. The vest is sacred.


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 3, 2022)

turnerjb said:


> i wish, our HR said it’ll be months before we get ours 🥲 if you have any extra and it’s allowed i would happily pay for shipping and extra to get one!


Also the price for mine is .5 btc.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 3, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> We are sick of your pranks, they are not even funny anymore. And fyi we are not “associates” we are team members.
> 
> ps . Stay out of the backroom


He joined today to find a vest lmao


----------



## NKG (Mar 3, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> We are sick of your pranks, they are not even funny anymore. And fyi we are not “associates” we are team members.
> 
> ps . Stay out of the backroom


Whoa! Who peed in your cheerios? They only have one thread and asked a legit question. Sounds like they are new and may have not know the right terms.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 3, 2022)

turnerjb said:


> Hello! I’ve been working at Target for about 5 months now and I’ve been dying for a red vest! Our HR says they’re on back order so it will probably be a while until they get them in. I’m willing to buy one off of somebody if anybody has one they’re willing to give up! Thank You!



I think you will be better off waiting for HR to order some.
Some of our more cranky folks -- looks hard at @Planosss enraged -- might suspect you of at the least being someone who want to do some kind of YouTube/TikTok prank and at worst rip off a store.
I don't think anyone, except maybe former TMs will see you one and the odds are those won't be in the best condition.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 4, 2022)

Give me that red Northface plz and ty 😃. Just kidding already bought it. Can’t believe they make us pay for this stuff. Can’t even buy a T-shirt with my store # on it because I have to buy at least 24 of them?


----------



## RWTM (Mar 4, 2022)

turnerjb said:


> Hello! I’ve been working at Target for about 5 months now and I’ve been dying for a red vest! Our HR says they’re on back order so it will probably be a while until they get them in. I’m willing to buy one off of somebody if anybody has one they’re willing to give up! Thank You!


You a PC?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 13, 2022)

Don't wash them in a washing machine! Unless you need lots and lots of loose thread for your prank.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 13, 2022)

Buy mine.  It's XXXL because I am a massive muscular buck.  $750.00 USD.  You pay the freight.  Interested?


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 13, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Buy mine.  It's XXXL because I am a massive muscular buck.  $750.00 USD.  You pay the freight.  Interested?


Dam capt. That's a steal of a deal.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 13, 2022)

turnerjb said:


> i wish, our HR said it’ll be months before we get ours 🥲 if you have any extra and it’s allowed i would happily pay for shipping and extra to get one!


Have you tried Amazon or an online store that sells waitstaff uniforms? It won't be the same one you would get at Target but at least you could find a plain one that would be similar.
For example, this


----------

